# Figurati se/ figuriamoci



## la italianilla

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
¿Cómo se podría traducir la expresión idiomática italiana “figurati se” y “figuriamoci” ?
Os doy unos ejemplos para que esplique un poco lo que quiero decir. 

1. “No sé cómo solver esta ecuación de segundo grado, ¡_figurati se_ sabría solver la de terzero grado!”

Otro ejemplo:

2. “Normalmente no tengo ganas de verlo, _figuriamoci_ ahora despues lo que me hizo!”

Hay una traducción de "figuriamoci" pero es diferente de lo que digo yo.
Os doy un ejemplo para que no os equivoquéis:

Niñito en el avión con el padre:”¡Papá, tengo que ir al baño!”
El padre desperado:”Figuriamoci!” -> “¡No faltaría más!”

Pero no es ese el caso que digo yo 

Gracias anticipadamente. Ciaoooooo


----------



## freakit

la italianilla said:


> ¡Hola a todo el mundo!
> ¿Cómo se podría traducir la expresión idiomática italiana “figurati se” y “figuriamoci” ?
> Os doy unos ejemplos para que esplique un poco lo que quiero decir.
> 
> 1. “No sé cómo solver esta ecuación de segundo grado, ¡_figurati se_ sabría solver la de terzero grado!”
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> 
> 2. “Normalmente no tengo ganas de verlo, _figuriamoci_ ahora despues lo que me hizo!”
> 
> Hay una traducción de "figuriamoci" pero es diferente de lo que digo yo.
> Os doy un ejemplo para que no os equivoquéis:
> 
> Niñito en el avión con el padre:”¡Papá, tengo que ir al baño!”
> El padre desperado:”Figuriamoci!” -> “¡No faltaría más!”
> 
> Pero no es ese el caso que digo yo
> 
> Gracias anticipadamente. Ciaoooooo



Io direi: 
1. Fìjate si sabrìa solver....
2. Fijàmonos ahora.....
Nel caso del bimbo sull'aereo, uno tradurrei con "Ci mancherebbe!"


----------



## la italianilla

freakit said:


> Io direi:
> 1. Fìjate si sabrìa solver....
> 2. Fijàmonos ahora.....
> Nel caso del bimbo sull'aereo, uno tradurrei con "Ci mancherebbe!"



La primeras dos podrían ser buenas traducciones  gracias...
el caso del niñito en el avión con el padre no, porque es como decir:" faltaba sólo eso"  no sé si entiendes el sentido, es decir:" Ci mancava solo questa" 

Grazie per la risposta!


----------



## sabrinita85

la italianilla said:


> ¡Hola a todo el mundo!
> ¿Cómo se podría traducir la expresión idiomática italiana “figurati se” y “figuriamoci” ?
> Os doy unos ejemplos para que esplique un poco lo que quiero decir.
> 
> 1. “No sé cómo solver esta ecuación de segundo grado, ¡_figurati se_ sabría solver la de terzero grado!”
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> 
> 2. “Normalmente no tengo ganas de verlo, _figuriamoci_ ahora despues lo que me hizo!”
> 
> Hay una traducción de "figuriamoci" pero es diferente de lo que digo yo.
> Os doy un ejemplo para que no os equivoquéis:
> 
> Niñito en el avión con el padre:”¡Papá, tengo que ir al baño!”
> El padre desperado:”Figuriamoci!” -> “¡No faltaría más!”
> 
> Pero no es ese el caso que digo yo
> 
> Gracias anticipadamente. Ciaoooooo


Te digo como lo diría yo; pero espera a un nativo que lo revise: 

 1. “No sé cómo resolver esta ecuación de segundo grado, ¡*imagínate si* sabría solver la de tercer grado!”

2. “Normalmente no tengo ganas de verlo, *imagínate/fíjate* ahora, después de lo que me hizo!”

ciao


----------



## traduttrice

Acá van mis oraciones:

_1. “No sé cómo *re*solver esta ecuación de segundo grado, ¡*mirá si* sabría (más usado "voy a saber") *re*solver la de *tercer* grado!”_

2. “Normalmente no tengo ganas de verlo, ¡_*imaginate* _ahora después *de* lo que me hizo!”

Respecto al ejemplo del avión, creo que en ese _figuriamoci_ del que hablas quedar mejor en un ejemplo como este: (decime si me equivoco)

_- "Ti ringrazio tantissimo di essermi venuta a prendere alla stazione"_
_- "Figurati..."_


----------



## Malaia

la italianilla said:


> ¡Hola a todo el mundo!
> ¿Cómo se podría traducir la expresión idiomática italiana “figurati se” y “figuriamoci” ?
> Os doy unos ejemplos para que expliqueis un poco lo que quiero decir.
> 
> 1. “No sé cómo resolver esta ecuación de segundo grado, ¡_figurati se_ sabría resolver la de tercero grado!”
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> 
> 2. “Normalmente no tengo ganas de verlo, _figuriamoci_ ahora después  de lo que me hizo!”
> 
> Hay una traducción de "figuriamoci" pero es diferente de lo que digo yo.
> Os doy un ejemplo para que no os equivoquéis:
> 
> Niñito en el avión con el padre:”¡Papá, tengo que ir al baño!”
> El padre desperado:”Figuriamoci!” -> “¡No faltaría más!”
> 
> Pero no es ese el caso que digo yo
> 
> Gracias anticipadamente. Ciaoooooo


Unas perqueñas correcciones 

Yo uso "figurati" cuando quiero utilizar: "Imagínate", "¡venga ya!" y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias por las correcciones 

@ traduttrice: dos cosas...
1. ¿por qué "mirá si" con la tilde sobre la a?
2.  _"Ti ringrazio tantissimo di essermi venuta a prendere alla stazione"
- "Figurati..."_

No, no es el “figuriamoci” de que hablo yo. El “figuriamoci” del tercer ejemplo tiene el significado de “no faltaría más” o “faltaba sólo eso” que es diferente. En tu ejemplo se podría traducir como “ de nada” en el sentido de :“no hace falta que me des las gracias” 

@ Sabrina: mi son confusa con "to solve" in inglese 
@ freakit: la tua battuta l'ho capita solo ora, non avevo notato la faccina sotto!!! 
@ Malaia: ¿_¡venga ya!_ se puede utilizar como "Imagínate" en oraciones subordinadas coordinadas entre sí ? 
Gracias chicos


----------



## housecameron

la italianilla said:


> El padre desperado  *desesperado*


¿Se puede decir también desperado?
Me parece que desperado sea un bandido o algo así


----------



## la italianilla

housecameron said:


> ¿Se puede decir también desperado?
> Me parece que desperado sea un bandido o algo así



Tienes razón! 


> 1. adj. Dicho de un delincuente: Que está dispuesto a todo. U. t. c. s.
> 
> 2. adj. desus. desesperado.



Del rae.es .....pardon


----------



## licinio

la italianilla said:


> @ traduttrice: dos cosas...
> 1. ¿por qué "mirá si" con la tilde sobre la a?


 
Voseo, ¿no?


----------



## la italianilla

licinio said:


> Voseo, ¿no?



Pues...no conocía esta regla del español en el que se hace uso del pronombre "vos" para dirigirse al interlocutor. Lo he buscado ahora mismo por internet. Sin embargo no lo he entendido bien...pero lo voy a leer con mayor atención.
Ahora tengo que comprender si _¡venga ya!_ se puede utilizar como "Imagínate" en los ejemplos dichos antes....aunque piense que no.
Gracias a todos


----------



## Malaia

la italianilla said:


> Gracias por las correcciones
> 
> @ traduttrice: dos cosas...
> 1. ¿por qué "mirá si" con la tilde sobre la a?
> 2. _"Ti ringrazio tantissimo di essermi venuta a prendere alla stazione"_
> _- "Figurati..."_
> 
> No, no es el “figuriamoci” de que hablo yo. El “figuriamoci” del tercer ejemplo tiene el significado de “no faltaría más” o “faltaba sólo eso” que es diferente. En tu ejemplo se podría traducir como “ de nada” en el sentido de :“no hace falta que me des las gracias”
> 
> @ Sabrina: mi son confusa con "to solve" in inglese
> @ freakit: la tua battuta l'ho capita solo ora, non avevo notato la faccina sotto!!!
> @ Malaia: ¿_¡venga ya!_ se puede utilizar como "Imagínate" en oraciones subordinadas coordinadas entre sí ? No veo el inconveniente de usarlo...en ese caso creo que se convertiría en una conjunción ¿no?
> Gracias chicos


----------



## la italianilla

> ¿¡venga ya! se puede utilizar como "Imagínate" en oraciones subordinadas coordinadas entre sí ? No veo el inconveniente de usarlo...en ese caso creo que se convertiría en una conjunción ¿no?



No estaba segura, por eso pregunté. Gracias


----------



## Schenker

Holas.
En este caso, ¿cómo se traduciría "figuriamoci"?

"*Lei sa quel che si dice nel giro: non la raddopierà a Milano...*
Figuriamoci. Loro due, Paolo e Billy, hanno sempre vinto qui."


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Holas.
> En este caso, ¿cómo se traduciría "figuriamoci"?
> 
> "*Lei sa quel che si dice nel giro: non la raddopierà a Milano...*
> Figuriamoci. Loro due, Paolo e Billy, hanno sempre vinto qui."


*Figurarsi* :ver. refl. figurarse, imaginarse
Noi ci figuriamo, figuriamoci = Presente congiuntivo, prima persona plurale


----------



## irene.acler

Schenker said:


> Holas.
> En este caso, ¿cómo se traduciría "figuriamoci"?
> 
> "*Lei sa quel che si dice nel giro: non la raddoppierà a Milano...*
> Figuriamoci. Loro due, Paolo e Billy, hanno sempre vinto qui."


 
¿"Faltaría más"?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> ¿"Faltaría más"?


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> ¿"Faltaría más"?


 
Grazie.

Ciao!!!


----------



## zipp404

Hola,


Comprendo bien los significados y usos en que suele occurrir la expresión "fig*u*rati", excepto en un solo caso, a saber, cuando fig*u*rati occurre con la conjunción condicinal "*se*" seguidos de una frase: *fugurati se + sujeto|verbo| complemento*,como por ejemplo en los dos siguientes casos:

La famiglia è una stupiida invenzione. *Figurati se* mi sposso.
Ne ho abbastanza della famiglia. *Figurati se* voglio un marito nei piedi. [GINZBURG, _È stato così_]
Mi intento. 

[Con un tono insolente]

La familia es una invención estúpida. Imaginate! Yo casada!  
Estoy harta de la familia. Imagínate! Yo atada a un marido!
Creo que comprendo _el sentido_ de "*figurate + se*". Lo que necesito aprofundir es por qué en italiano se usa la conjunción condicional "*se*"* ?*

Gracias!


----------



## Trencalòs

zipp404 said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprendo bien los significados y usos en que suele aparecer/usarse la expresión "fig*u*rati", excepto en un solo caso, a saber, cuando fig*u*rati aparece/ se usa con la conjunción condicional "*se*" seguidos de una frase: *fugurati se + sujeto|verbo| complemento*,como por ejemplo en los dos siguientes casos:
> 
> La famiglia è una stupida invenzione. *Figurati se* mi sposso.
> Ne ho abbastanza della famiglia. *Figurati se* voglio un marito nei piedi. [GINZBURG, _È stato così_]
> Mi intento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Con un tono insolente]
> 
> La familia es una invención estúpida. ¡Imagínate! ¡Yo casada!
> Estoy harta de la familia. ¡Imagínate! ¡Yo atada a un marido!
> Creo que comprendo _el sentido_ de "*figurate + se*". Lo que necesito profundizar es por qué en italiano se usa la conjunción condicional "*se*"* ?*
> 
> 
> Gracias!


 
Hola zipp404
Estuve buscando por todos lados, porque la verdad es que en tus ejemplos veo algo extraño y motivante para el estudio: el uso de *figurarsi* (en su acepción de "imaginarse") + "*se*" + *indicativo. *Digo extraño porque a primera vista me faltaba un* "congiuntivo"* para completar la frase (ejemplo: "figurati se mi fossi spossata proprio io")*.* 

*"*La famiglia è una stupida invenzione. Figurati *se* *mi sposso*" 

"Ne ho abbastanza della famiglia. Figurati *se** voglio* un marito nei piedi".

Sin embargo, se me ocurren dos posibilidades (¡y tómalo con pinzas, que no soy más que un estudiante y sólo estoy pensando en voz alta!): 

1) Que estemos ante casos incluídos en el primer grupo del "*periodo ipotetico*" ( o *periodo ipotetico della realtà*) por eso llevan "*se*" y se expresan en *modo indicativo.*


2) Que se trate de ejemplos del tercer caso (*periodo ipotetico dell'irrealtà*) pero expresados en modo coloquial (lingua parlata) porque quizá los personajes se expresan así (estoy suponiendo) y por eso la falta de congiuntivo (tal como sucede en otrs ejemplos cotidianos: "Se partivo, ti chiamavo" (al posto di "se fossi partito, ti avrei chiamato"); "Figurati se ti chiamo" ("immagina se ti avessi chiamato")

Es lo que se me ocurre, esperemos que alguien traiga luz sobre este asunto.

saludos


----------



## zipp404

Chiarissimo.  Grazie!


----------



## Azucenas

Hola.

¿Cómo se dice esta frase en español?

Non mi va di perdere una partita, figuriamoci due!
No me apetece perder una partida, ¡imaginémonos dos!

¿Está bien dicho?

¿Muy mal?

Gracias



> *Per favore,
> ricorda di utilizzare la funzione di ricerca.*


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao Azucenas! 
Secondo me _imagínate_ potrebbe andare; altre alternative per tradurre "figurati/figuriamoci" potrebbero essere _faltaría más_ o anche _¿te das cuenta? _


----------



## Azucenas

rocamadour said:


> Ciao Azucenas!
> Secondo me _imagínate_ potrebbe andare; altre alternative per tradurre "figurati/figuriamoci" potrebbero essere _faltaría más_ o anche _¿te das cuenta? _


 
Quindi: No me apetece / gusta perder una partida faltaría más

Così?
Grazie


----------



## honeyheart

A veces no hay fórmulas exactas, y la traducción de expresiones puede variar según lo que quede mejor en cada contexto.  En este caso, mi traducción de la frase sería:

_Non mi va di perdere una partita, figuriamoci due!
No me gusta perder un partido, ¡mucho menos, dos!
_


----------

